# Vulcan Shuttle



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'm finishing up an old AMT/Ertl Vulcan shuttle, and I've hit a brick wall deciding what color to paint it. I know Round 2 molded theirs in mauve, and it is near impossible to find that color paint. Companies that used to make it are either gone or the ones that still exist discontinued the color. My questions is: Should I try to mix up my own and hope for the best or, try and find the closest color match and call it a day? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.:smile2:

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Tom, 
Count me confused but the mauve color is "Enamel Purple" (Model Master/Testors 1134) per the instructions:https://www.modelcars.com/model-kit-instruction-manuals/amt-vulcan-shuttle-surak.pdf ?

I see that it is in stock online at Hobbylinc, Advantage Hobby, Dick Blick, EBay, others. Seems still available (which is good as I have this kit yet to build).

Jim


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

The color Round 2 molded the kit is pretty close to accurate, so if you can't find the specific paint they recommend I'd just mix and test against some sprue until you get a reasonably close match. The panel decals are designed to match that color, so if you're close you'll be fine.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys!!

I found a color that I think is really close. Tilt Bubble Pink from Belton Molotow which may be just a tad darker but, it's the closest I've found. It is a rattle can spray so I'm stuck with it if that's the direction I choose to go. However, the more I look at it the more I like it. 

Sorry Jim but, Testors 1134 looks too purple to me. I read the instructions that you've attached and it looks like it's to be mixed with light ghost grey for some detail painting. 

I really appreciate the feedback fellas, and I hope to post some pics soon!

Tom


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeah, I can see now that mixing the purple with grey isn't gonna get you to the molded mauve color. Glad you brought it up. Assume all along the instructions provided a slam dunk to replicate matching mauve. I think that color you found looks pretty good to my eyes. Pics pleeese.


----------



## larskseme (Sep 2, 2014)

This is great, thanks for starting and replying to this thread. I've got one in my queue to do. Best color match I'd found was a bottle of Americana brand "Bubblegum Pink" at Hobby Lobby. It's maybe a shade or two too light, but close -- but it's also the heavy "craft style" acrylic so I'm not sure how great it'll hold up on a model.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just placed an order for the paint today from Bombing Science. I hope to get a nice coat on next week and hopefully have a picture or two shortly thereafter. I'll post as soon as I have something.

Have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow. The filming miniature was a LOT of different shades:










Maybe this can help?

Doug


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Doug!

Trying to find that pink/violet mix that you see in that picture is quite the challenge. The closest I found before ordering was a Humbrol Mauve that unfortunately has been discontinued. I even went to Michael's, Hobby Lobby, etc., and nothing they had seemed to satisfy me. The nice thing though I was able to purchase a set of decals from Round 2 which will recreate a lot of that paneling. Either way I'm excited to get it finished in the near future.

Tom


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

You know, Tom...I was thinking...when I was a stagehand in theater, I learned a bit about colored lights. Plus, if you are good at mixing paints, I have seen near miracles mixing silver with pink and blue...but-

To replicate the above pic? It almost seems like blacklight in a shadowbox. I'd love to see that thing live and close up. Photos are deceptive. But a silver base with varied purple-hued clearcoat, and painted panels with the various violet to lavender shades...using the above photo as a reference...it's a start anyway. 

Doug


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Doug!

The problem is I don't have a lot of experience with mixing paint, and unfortunately time is not on my side on this one. Summer is quickly coming to an end here so I need to get my painting done soon. I have my fingers crossed that this paint I ordered will be close enough of a match that I can get it done within the next couple of weeks. It should arrive by the end of the week, and I will do a test shot of the shuttle, and post some pictures for opinions.

Also, I am building a 1/1000 TOS Enterprise for my stepson who is getting married in the Philippines in December. I need to get this done because I need to figure out a way to pack it in my luggage so it can travel without any damage. Hopefully Gary Kerr will have a paint guide sometime soon so I can do it right.

Tom


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is how it looked before it was weathered.

http://memory-alpha.wikia.com/wiki/..._studio_model_with_creator_Andrew_Probert.jpg


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Guys,

The paint arrived today from Canada, and I have to say I really like the results!!:grin2: I am attaching two pictures one without and one with the flash. I think the flash pics give the better idea of how the color looks. I'm really interested in any opinions or suggestions.

Thanks!

Tom 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

You got it Tom! Good work!

Doug


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Doug!! Funny how it looks more pink in artificial light and more purple in natural light. The color could maybe be a bit more purple but, I think I will stick with what I have.

Tom


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Just make sure you have a nice, smooth gloss on the model before putting down the panel decals. I screwed up one of these by forgetting and all the decals silvered on me.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Sir!

I will definitely put a shine on it before the decals go on.

Tom


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I decided in the end that I did not like the color that I've chosen to paint my Vulcan Shuttle. In the end it looked to bright pink in aftificial light, and I couldn't let it go without trying another shade. I found a Mauve by the same manufacturer, and I've placed an order for one can of it. I expect it to arrive by the end of the week, and I will post my results as soon as I get some pictures taken.

Tom


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

The new paint arrived today, and now I know this is what I should have gone with in the first place. It's Belton Molotow mauve, and it's probably as close as I'll get outside of mixing my own. here's a couple pics of the shuttle painted on top of the warp sled that is still only primed.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice. This will look fantastic when you weather it.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

I am following this thread very closely and can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you very much gentlemen!

I am painting the warp sled this weekend, and I hope to have all of the detail painting done by next weekend. I will post more pictures after I've gotten a little more progress on it.

Have a great weekend!

Tom


----------



## larskseme (Sep 2, 2014)

I am watching closely. I have one sitting in a box that I hope to get to eventually and want to thank you for finding what looks like a great paint choice!


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks larkseme!

It turned out better than I thought it would. There one thing about this brand of paint though. It is graffiti paint, and it does leave a slight texture, and I'm not sure if I should give it a fine wet sand before semi gloss coating it for the decals. Otherwise, it looks beautiful, and it will look even better after I paint the details. Here's a couple more pictures after I painted the warp sled earlier today.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I was hoping to get some more painting done by now but, I've run into an issue. I can't seem to get the proper curve to mask the docking collar. I can do the perfect circle alright for the lower part, it's the oblong sections that goes to the top part of the shuttle that I can't seem to master.:frown2: I hoping one of you great guys out there would be able to help.

Thaniks,

Tom


----------



## Rahn (Jun 2, 2009)

I have this blue vinyl fine line tape in various widths (3M Product, I think).

It has a 'streatchyness' that lets you curve it.

Use it around the paint edge, then add any other masking beyond it.

For those tight curves, you'll want a thinner roll.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Rahn, I'll have to look into that!:smile2: I've decided to take a break from the docking collar and focus on the nacelles for the last couple of days. I masked it up pretty good and then airbrushed the areas with Tamiya black, and I think it turned out really nice. I am posting a couple of pregress shots, and hope to have more soon!

Have a great weekend!

Tom


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks to a lot of good advice and suggestions from a lot of folks out there I was able to get my docking collar masking issue resolved. I used a combination of 3M green automotive masking tape, and stencil I made to cut some 3M blue masking tape. I think it turned out pretty nice, and I'm happy with the results. Thanks again to everyone who gave suggestions to solve this problem. I couldn't have done it without you!:smile2: Here a couple of pictures of how I was able to accomplish this.







Have a great weekend!

Tom


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I need your help with my next step in painting. I'm painting the detail according to the Round 2 instructions. It call for mixing purple with light gray, and I want to know if you think it is too dark? If it is I will will paint it light ghost gray instead. I am posting a couple of pictures, please feel free to tell me what you think.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm gonna go with "too dark". In the movie there's only a slight contrast between that detail and the hull of the ship.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I agree, a little too dark. Also, this part appears to be the same shade as the front of the shuttle. So you can compare the contrast in the studio model pictures.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Squint and you'll see that it's too dark.

I think that the parts should be close in value -- that's lightness/darkness. Squint and they should start to look the same. However, they should differ in their hue and saturation (colour): the part should be gray-gray, while the hull should be pink-gray. 

http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net...ision/latest?cb=20130112053925&path-prefix=en


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for all of the feedback guys!! I did repaint the areas a lighter shade, and it probably still won't match the filming model as closely as I would like. At this point I'm going to call it close enough for government work. I was going more for what I see done by other modelers based on pics on Google, and by what Jim Small did for Round 2. I'm out of town until Tuesday, and will probably start the decals next week after I return. Probably will have some more pictures up next week when I am able to post. I appreciate everyone's feedback, and thank you all for your replies.

Have a great weekend!

Tom


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

From the picture by Steve R, it almost looks like you could do a light coating of the model base color on top and be good with the gray underneath too.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I was able to repaint it twice, and I think I have it pretty close now although I haven't had a chance to take any pictures. I've been dealing with a personal matter the last week or so, and had to put everything on hold. Hopefully in the next few days or so I will have an update. Thanks for all of the responses, you guys are great!

Tom


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks to all of your feedback I went back and painted the purple/gray details along with the doors on the docking collar a lighter shade. I think it turned out really well, and this will likely be the final repaint. I have to paint the bottom front tips of the nacelles, and then it ashould be ready for decals.:smile2: here are some updated pictures, I hope you like them!

Have a great week!

Tom


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I finally finished up with all of the painting and touch-ups. Today I painted the four patches underneath the nacelles Model Master armor sand, and the lower front tips Tamiya purple with a touch of Tamiya light gray mixed in. I'm really happy with the results, and looking forward to seeing what it's like after the decals are done. Here's one last pictures before I start on the decals. Gonna take a little break and get back at it next week.

Have a great week!

Tom


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

I finally had a chance to get some decals put over the last two weeks. The decals for this kit are in a word....HORRIBLE!!! Delicate doesn't even begin to describe what these are. As you try to apply them they sometimes disintegrate on your fingers, and if they don't then, they will if you try putting setting solution on them.  The best way is to put on one decal let it set and dry completely before moving on to the next one, and even then try not to contact the surface anywhere to avoid pulling a decal that may not be completely dry. Just to be safe I ordered to complete sets from Round 2, and I sure do need them. I'm waiting for the second set to arrive to get it done. Here is a picture of my progress to this point. Wish me luck the rest of the way.

Tom


----------



## MHaz (Aug 18, 1999)

TomD66 said:


> I finally had a chance to get some decals put over the last two weeks. The decals for this kit are in a word....HORRIBLE!!! Delicate doesn't even begin to describe what these are. As you try to apply them they sometimes disintegrate on your fingers, and if they don't then, they will if you try putting setting solution on them.  The best way is to put on one decal let it set and dry completely before moving on to the next one, and even then try not to contact the surface anywhere to avoid pulling a decal that may not be completely dry. Just to be safe I ordered to complete sets from Round 2, and I sure do need them. I'm waiting for the second set to arrive to get it done. Here is a picture of my progress to this point. Wish me luck the rest of the way.
> 
> Tom


Looking good so far. Have you tried giving the decals a coat of Microscale's liquid decal film? I keep a bottle or 2 on hand at all times, just for questionable decals.


----------



## larskseme (Sep 2, 2014)

She is really looking great. I appreciate your willingness to share both your successes and struggles with this build. I'm learning a lot.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Really coming along nicely, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate your compliments!!!:grin2: larkseme, this has to be one of my biggest challenges so far. The painting was a challenge but, not like these decals. alensatemybuick thanks man for the support for this and other projects. MHaz I have not tried Microscale, how well does it work? I'm thinking when the new sheets do arrive I will scan them, and make replacement sheets on my own going forward. I also have to do some touch up on the nacelles now so, I may have to table this project for a while. I'm going to be doing some traveling in a couple of weeks, and will probably be gone before my new deals arrive. I will post more when I get a little further along.

Have a great week!

Tom


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Seriously strong work there Tom, your Surak looks great! Initially I was thinking there was absolutely zero chance I'd paint mine pink, or mauve, or salmon, or anything in that hue when I finally got around to building it, but seeing your build-up has me thinking it's not such a bad color after all.


----------



## MHaz (Aug 18, 1999)

TomD66 said:


> ...MHaz I have not tried Microscale, how well does it work? ...


Liquid Decal Film 

You just use a soft, clean brush and brush it right over the decals. I like to use the Testors 1/4" white handled brush - plenty of coverage but not so big you make a mess. It's the same stuff they use for the clear coats on the decals to begin with. Once you use it, though, you have to trim extra close to the decals before you dip them in water. Clean your brush with alcohol or water afterwards, as I recall.


----------



## Newbie123 (Sep 7, 2016)

That is a fine looking Surak!
Uploaded the most useful color photos I have here:
Surak Colors by Jay Kirk | Photobucket
I believe the color chart and probably at least a couple of the other photos came from a HT thread back when the kit was reissued. Don't know if the new HT still has it but it might be worth a search, as it was a really good painting thread. The 6 view of the Surak might have been provided by AMT and is good for spotting details more than colors. 
Computer screens have huge color variations, so adjust the reference side on the color chart first so that it matches a spectrum and that will "accurize" the Surak color side.Then print it out and if necessary adjust again till the reference side looks like at least a decent RGB. Use the hard copy for color matching.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys, and I hope you all had great Thanksgiving!!!

I agree with you Zombie_61 I was a little concerned of the color myself once I sprayed it on but, after I had put the first few decals on I quickly changed my tune. The decals match nicely with that color, and it really makes it pop!! MHaz, the new decals did come in the mail today, and I am going to scan them first then I'm going to set this aside until after Christmas. My wife and I are doing some traveling and I need to concentrate on other things for a while. I will purchase the Microscale after we return. Newbie123 Thanks for all of that color info, I really appreciate it! I hope you all had a great holiday, and I will post more when I have an update.

Tom


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

It's been a couple of years since I've posted about this project. I have since stripped the warp sled down to the plastic and repainted it. After ordering new decals from Round 2 I put it aside while I completed other projects and to just mainly give it a rest. I did purchase the Microscale liquid decal film a couple of months ago and I have to say it was a lifesaver! It made the decals a lot easier to apply and added strength and handling ability that was such a relief. I now have most of the decals on except for three that didn't survive and hopefully, I can get replacements soon. Once all the decals are on then I can hit it will some dulling spray. Here are some pictures of where I'm at now and I hope you guys like the pictures.

Tom


----------



## larskseme (Sep 2, 2014)

She looks great -- nice to see her again. You inspired me to start one a year or so ago, but my decals simply crumbled. I take it that ROund2 will replace them (for a fee)? I'd love to give her another try.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you larskseme! I'm glad I could inspire you to get out there and build one. If you are able to get another set of decals I suggest you use Microscale liquid decal film and brush it completely over both sheets. It will definitely improve the crumbling issue and make them easier to apply. You still have to be very careful because they will still be a little more delicate than your average decals. However, the improvement was noticeable and I will recommend this product to anyone building this kit. You can try reaching out to Round 2 to see if they still have any in stock otherwise see if anyone in the community may have a set to spare. Good luck with getting yours done!

Tom


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, the decals are finally done! A good samaritan over at SSM sent me the decals that I needed and I was able to get them all on today. It really looks nice and after a day or two of drying it will be time to give it a coat of clear flat spray to dull the shine. Here are a few pics and I hope you like them.

Tom


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

You did a beautiful job! Looks terrific.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you Fozzie!!!:grin2:


----------



## Mikephys1701 (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks great! You nailed the overall color.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

TomD66 said:


> Thank you Fozzie!!!:grin2:


When I did mine I did it in Federation colors, but this makes me want to do another one in Vulcan colors.


----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

If you feel inspired I say go for it Fozzie!:smile2: Yesterday I painted the stand and gave it all a nice semi-gloss finish. I sprayed Testors Dulcote on a couple of days ago and I just was not happy with the result. So, I went back over with Tamiya semi-gloss on both the model and the stand and I think it turned out just great!

Tom


----------

